# The Phantom of the Bridge



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

This was fun. This was real fun, today...! My point is not on the facts presented but on the making of a narrative around a "phantom" personality. Let's go!

I stumbled upon a link to a news report on a local news site this morning. The 'button' of the link was just this image:
​_"The AUTH_ [Aristotle University of Thessaloniki]_ presents the first mapping of the country _[Greece]_ after 1821 _[our independence war start year]_._
_The unknown story of ..." 

Just these words._ They sound normal, right? ... Yet, I felt there was something fishy about it.
I recently started doubting the narrative of our war for independence.
And now, "first mapping" and "unknown history of..." who knows what or who? ... I clicked the link button.

This is the page it directs to, but don't bother with it because there is a more juicy one I found.

In a nutshell, they claim that they finished a research about the life of a "ghost" (in their own words) personality of modern Greece, Alexandros Mavrokordatos, who made the first mapping of parts of the country by-Greeks-only, and they now present their findings about his personality in an exhibition in the University of Thessaloniki.

The juicy stuff we read in the article:

He was called "Alexandros Mavrokordatos" and was the grandson of another, but famous, Alexandros Mavrokordatos, who was an important controversial figure of the Greek Independence War era and a _Freemason_. I wonder if we discover more 'Alexanders' of the Mavrokordatos family in future researches.
They themselves call him a "ghost" personality. Pass.
He was born on 1862, _probably _in Constantinople. ... He was born, _probably_.
He died on 1895, only 33 _(thirty three)_ years old... Hmmm
Most details about his life were revealed in a discovered _necrology_, unnamed and published in _"Varied Lodge"_ (no mention what publication that was, exactly). Imagine my shock.
He had _"gentle eyes"_. Ghost personalities often do.
Next to the rail line that leads to a bridge that he helped build (did that, too) there is a _"mausoleum"_, which is actually an ... (come on, you can guess!) ... _obelisk_!
Although the 4m high obelisk is unscripted, they claim that it is his mausoleum and marks the place where he died. No reason given why they claim that or who built it. Yet, they ask "but why an obelisk?". Maybe because _you_ said it, dudes!
How did he die? Ok, let's be fair, we have plenty of details here: _"He died of an unknown and lightning-fast disease." _Do you feel the shockwave?
His maps were completed and published _just before the arrival_ of the Austrian cartography team that was called for the first official mapping. Beat them Austrians!
One obelisk for him? No, one is not enough _there is also a smaller one_ dedicated to his memory in a village nearby.
... and a column above his tomb in the town of Kavala, outside a church. Many erections for a ghost personality...
May the ghost rest in peace!



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-22 02:26:48Reaction Score: 2




Huaqero said:


> This was fun. This was real fun, today...!
> My point is not on the facts presented but on the making of a narrative around a "phantom" personality.
> Let's go!
> 
> ...


He was very probably connected to the same group that has been selling out the rest of humanity  for thousands of years. These are the ancestors of the original "sky-gods" from our historical past.

They crafted religion and a change in the percentage split between the ruling class and the workers, that was adopted and adapted right down to present times.   And yes, the obelisk is most definitely a Masonic symbol.  Have you considered the etymology of his name?

Mavrokordatos

Mavro = dark, black, blackened, charred, sometimes referring to Moors.  (Greek word)

Kor - Khorus  = circle, round dance, band, troop, group  (Also Greek)

datos = data, information.  Roman but possible Greek cognate form is available.

In other words:   Information pertaining to or arising from  the dark circle.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-22 13:36:13Reaction Score: 2


As far as I understand, the country of Greece did not exist prior to the 19th century. Well, many known countries did not. Greece, through its alleged ancient version, is a cornerstone of the new historical narrative we all live in. Hence there appears to have been some major tempering with historical facts and figures to bend the story line into logically acceptable sequence of events. If that makes sense...


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-22 15:11:17Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> He was very probably connected to the same group that has been selling out the rest of humanity  for thousands of years. These are the ancestors of the original "sky-gods" from our historical past.
> 
> They crafted religion and a change in the percentage split between the ruling class and the workers, that was adopted and adapted right down to present times.   And yes, the obelisk is most definitely a Masonic symbol.  Have you considered the etymology of his name?
> 
> ...


An etymology of the name I found talks about 'black cord', with 'cord' meaning the main girders (I guess this is the right word in english)  of a house, or a music cord. Either way, it is nonsensical. I wonder if it has to to with any kind of black ribbon freemasons use.
The historic depths of the Mavrokordatos Family are astonishing for the modern greek scale of genealogies. We may have a long history but not many old, long genealogical trees. Almost no info about the finances of the family, lots of prominent and larger than life figures & cosmopolitan jet-setters in an era when there were no...jets and a constant fading until now, when there are no noticeable Mavrocordati around, never heard of one.



KorbenDallas said:


> As far as I understand, the country of Greece did not exist prior to the 19th century. Well, many known countries did not. Greece, through its alleged ancient version, is a cornerstone of the new historical narrative we all live in. Hence there appears to have been some major tempering with historical facts and figures to bend the story line into logically acceptable sequence of events. If that makes sense...


The history of modern Greece is not my main point of focus in this topic, mainly because I cannot make out anything substantial out of this story. I posted it as an example of a -probable- creation of a fake personality by the ... tamperers; how it is done, what 'evidence' is surfaced, how it is presented, what play of words they use, what events they use to present it to the public, how it is inserted into the historical narrative and the history books. Because this story shouted "faaaake!" to me. Either the man himself or the facts attributed to him; or both.

Now...
Given the opportunity, I will add here the view (still premature- will post, soon) that emerges to me for the Greek War of Independence and the country of Greece.

The Ancient Hellenic World (the texts, history, ruins we know of) was a big part of the Pre-Cataclysmic world. I am not sure how they called themselves, though.
The 'Philhellenism' movement of the early 1800s was not a friendly-to-the-revolting-Greeks-movement, but actually a freemasonic expedition to create a nation that would inherit the 'Ancient Hellenic' heritage, for the goal of historical continuity.
The nation that was selected were the native Balkan tribe of the Greeks (Graikoi-Γραικοί), because of locality and because our language was the closest to the Ancient Hellenic one.
The terms Greek/Hellene blended, Graikoi started calling themselves 'Hellenes' (that's how we call ourselves now), while the tamperers started talking about 'Ancient Greece', instead of 'Ancient/pre-cataclysmic Hellenism'.
That's why you 'loved' us as 'Hellenes' but call us 'Greeks'.
The local freemasonic branch of Filiki Etairia initiated the war for independence. Or, maybe ... fixed the narrative of a 'war for independence'.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-05-24 17:40:43Reaction Score: 2


Wow!  I found like 111 articles on this guy and they somehow say nothing!  It's amazing how little information there is if this guy is an Esteemed Statesman who is responsible for the birth of Greece. 

I did, however, find a few intriguing tidbits:

Let's start with Lord Byron:  "_. . . After arriving in Missolonghi, Byron joined forces with Alexandros Mavrokordatos, a Greek politician with military power. Byron moved to the second floor of a two-story house and was forced to spend much of his time dealing with unruly Souliotes who demanded that Byron pay them the back-pay owed to them by the Greek government.[72] Byron gave the Souliotes some £6,000 pounds.[73] Byron was supposed to lead an attack on the Ottoman fortress of Navpaktos, whose Albanian garrison were unhappy due to pay arrears and who offered to put up only token resistance if Byron was willing to bribe them into surrendering. _"


_Source:  https://petercochran.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/byron-and-alexander-mavrocordatos.pdf_

*Then I found this quote:  *
_"__Alexandros Mavrokordatos (1791-1865) played a central role in the Greek Revolution and was a leading figure in the governments that followed. The presentation will provide an introduction to key aspects of Mavrokordatos’s life and times, such as his Phanariot background and early undertakings in the Danubian Principalities, his political leanings, and his struggle to build and maintain the unity of the revolutionary movement. The lecture will draw especially on Mavrokordatos’s own writings, which offer a firsthand and compelling view of these seminal events in the history of modern Greece. "_

_Source:  http://www.helleniclinkmidwest.org/documents/March 2017 Flyer.pdf_

*Same Guy?: *
 ". . . Dimitrios Alexandrou Mavrokordatos was the first regular professor of Anatomy and Physiology of the Hellenic "Othonian" University of Athens. He had completed his studies in Germany and thus he had been chosen to stimulate the empirical physicians of Greece to awaken. He died young, but his passion was so great that he had published a masterpiece in the new Greece, "On the anatomy of the human body", and left his fortune for his pupils, even though they had rebelled against him sometime before his death. With his teaching and book he established a kind of Greek "nomina anatomica" which formed the basis for medicine in the newly born country. "

Source: _ (PDF) Dimitrios Mavrokordatos (1811-1839), the eve of the Hellenic School of Anatomy in modern era Greece_

Fun To Read Article:  _Alexandros Mavrokordatos
_







Random Articles that I did not go through but they talk about Greece and Mr. AM:
_https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/1887773.pdf
https://commons.lib.jmu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1069&context=mhr_
_Presentations Archives - Εταιρεία για τον Ελληνισμό και τον Φιλελληνισμό_

I don't know if this is related but  I found a chat thread with some information about the Macedonian Massacres by the Greeks.  *WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT* (Deceased Peoples and Heads Without Bodies): _ Greeks involved in wars - Page 2 - Macedonian Truth Forum_


----------

